# contiboard can any 1 help



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

_*hey guys wonder if some one can help me 
im after some 8 ft x 2 ft black contiboard or chocolate brown colour for my rep room i need 12 boards and ive seen some at on internet
on the B & Q site but for 2000 mm x 600 mm x 18 mm its going to work out at 
23.28 a sheet n that means its going to come to 279.36 all total

does any1 know of any where cheaper 
thanks Rob 
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:*_​


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

hi rob,

maybe its worth asking one of the viv builders on here if they are pre-pared to sell you some sheets.i know some people on here are bound to say "they ainy gonna do that when they make them for a living" but its worth a shot as they wont be making yours either way so a small profit on the wood would be better than none at all..


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

_true say young chris , 
thanks dude good idea , saying that if the pirice is right i might ask a builder to make them for me : victory:_​


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

8x4 (2440x1220) sheets of 18mm spruce ply are £26 per sheet (half of what you are going to pay for black conti) in B&Q
seal with yacht varnish, job done...

some larger stores offer a cutting service


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Look in yellow pages/thompson directory for local wood merchants and diy stores. They are often cheaper than B&Q and will probably cut to size and may even deliver.


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

rob,i did have the number for a couple of wood yards that sold contiboard but lost them mate..one was b&n boards/timber/wood based in oldbury if i recall the other i cant recall at all.

try calling fazeley wood yard in tamworth,118 118 for the number...they are the ones that gave me the contacts for the contiboard.they dont sell it so giving you the numbers makes no odds to them mate

any trouble getting the number give us a call


----------

